

Responsibilities: Port Windows-based games to the Linux platform. (Valve) - SandB0x
http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html

======
lukesandberg
I feel like ive seen job postings for valve like this several times in the
last few years. so either, its actually happening or they just like that they
get huge numbers of smart interested people looking at thier job postings. my
money's on the latter.

